# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Androgel female dose range

## ZKT

It is well agreed that females need 3-5 % serum T of males.
For menopausal women this is not complicated:
dilute a 5 ml paket with ~ 95 ml of Iso-oh or Et-oh.
The daily TD dose is 15-30 drops applied to skin.
This will restore libido for most.
Pre-menopausal women should use caution and reduced doseage as virilization can occur.

----------

